# NordicNacho's Norwegian Vacation



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

New Journal

Half way through my cycle of ripped tabs
supps used






Moral Support  my two boys
Buck and Roo  my Heelers





Transportation  69 Roadrunner 383






other hobbies






hydro


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

Training Program
Right Now German Volume

Testosterone Nation - Advanced German Volume Training

Trainer






i wish



My Crew


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

me 1-16-07





me today







love the stretch marks


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

Highlight of the last few years

ucla Vs usc last year

fam with my belly







potty break


----------



## goob (May 6, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> New Journal
> 
> Transportation 69 Roadrunner 383


 
Like the car.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Like the car.



Thanks man I love Mopars in General


Went for a run today.  3 miles just jogging legs are still sore from squats and leg press a couple days ago.

the track





running partner





my garden  "beets"  I love them pickled





off to the gym


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2007)

A picture journal.. what a concept.  Good shit.  Did you go to UCLA?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> A picture journal.. what a concept.  Good shit.  Did you go to UCLA?



My Dad went there Im a Humboldt State kind of guy but you never know would be cool to go there.  By the way we beat you in the tournament sorry bout that 


we have season tickets 



just got back from the gym
push day  


Dips

3x10 bw
4x10 bw + 20
3x10 bw + 30


 standing overhead press   this is a killer exercise highly recomended.  right up there with pull ups i

10x10  95 


done


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

Ran 3 mikes today at the track.  My whole body is hurting those standing overhead press's did me in.  Back today should be fun.


----------



## Little Wing (May 7, 2007)

nice pics.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 7, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> nice pics.



Thanks for stopping by

back day

not much energy don't know rhats up

Lever Incline Row  10x10  115
chin up  10x10  bw-40  

im dead I might have to take three days off!  we will see   i need some drugs maybe a bong rip or 2 would be nice


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

Im taking at least 2 days off, maybe three.  My whole body hurts, I want to sleep all day, no amount of coffee is picking me up.  Think I might have overtrained a weee bit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

Nacho...love Mopars?   Check out our 70 Challenger R/T


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Nacho...love Mopars?   Check out our 70 Challenger R/T




Very nice car, and a very rare car  less then 1000 made I wonder how many are left    plum crazy is bad ass color too  bet that baby stays indoors   some people go nuts over those e bodies the challengers and the cudas are pretty hard to find

1970 Model Year = 76,935 *includes 2,399 T/A's

Hardtop 6 cyl. 9,929 
Hardtop 8 cyl. 39,350* 
Sports hardtop 6 cyl. 350 
Sports hardtop 8 cyl. 5,873 
Convertible 6 cyl. 378 
Convertible 8 cyl. 2,543 
Hardtop R/T 13,796 
Sports hardtop R/T 3,753 
Convertible R/T 963


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

my whole body hurts today.  Looks like im going to have to take 3 days off.  Im pigging out which should help everything heal up faster.  lot of fish oil and protein shake too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

There aren't many left.  I think Craig Jackson has most of them in his private collection.  We watch that all the time just to see if any come up on block and to see what they go for. 

This one is all numbers matching and has only had some re-wiring done.  It does have new speakers and a new CD player/radio.  But the new radio is hidden and we kept the stock radio.  It does stay indoors and we treat it with kid gloves.  It gets a nice wash and wax everytime we take it to a show and as you can tell...I totally love this car!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, we also have a 70 Dart Convertible!


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

a video of what me and my friends do at work (my old one)

Chansey vs retard chansey


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh yeah, we also have a 70 Dart Convertible!




thats funny,  my first mopar was a 1968  GT Dart with a 318, buts it had a GTS hood.  Loved that car and really wish I would of kept it.  Maybe I'll find a GTS one day, after I get my Charger, and Super Bee 

looked sort of like this






very interesting video DS


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

I always wanted an 1970 Chevelle . I know someone in BC who has a red one with a beauty leathr interior. alot of power...


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

should be alot of old cars up there in Alberta.  In Montana there are all kinds just laying around old farms.  BC is about the worst place in the world to have a old car. Wet Weather =  Rust


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

Yah my stepdads dad has a farm in picture butte where he restores old dodges. you ALWAYS see them in parades in southern Alberta he does an awesome job. I'll try and get some pics. There's a pretty nice old car museum in either Arizona or Nevada i went to...somewhere around Laughlin


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

Went to the gym today. After a 2 day break in which i ate alot and slept alot.  My body has some what recovered.  Tomorrow I have surgery so today Im going to kill it in the gym.

dips
4x10  bw
3x10 bw + 20
3x10 bw + 30

 Standing 0verhead press = killer
10x10  100


going back in a few hours


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

I had surgery a week and a half ago all 4 wisdom teeth.  So I took a few days off.  I've trained 5 of the past 6 days with German volume and Im hurting right now.  

today is legs so i'll keep it simple 10x10 and thats it.  Squats atg with light weight.  diet has been shitty but I've been killing it in the gym so I don't care.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 29, 2007)

Today is my last day on Ripped tabs   Also my last day using German Volume.    Both are great and will do them again in another 2 months.  Probably stack mass and ripped tabs together.  cant wait   


ATG squats

9x10  115
1x10  125

took the dogs for a walk afterwards.  Im going to be very sore


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 1, 2007)

New Progam.  this is going to be sick I've never done anything like this before.  I start tommorrow

Testosterone Nation - Real Fast Fat Loss


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 15, 2007)

I was reading some old articles at t-nation and decided to mix it up.

back squat atg  5/0/1  I have never done them this way so it should shock them.  
4x8  135
1x10 135  

It doesn't sound like much but its a killer workout when you go down that slow.  Going to do some pushups and ab work later on today.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jul 5, 2007)

Went swimming today felt great, I have been doing a lot more cardio such as hiking, swimming, and compound exercises.  I'll post some pics later Im stuck at work need to get my six pack

56 Crown Vic,  Hydro,   69 Roadrunner


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 5, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> My Dad went there Im a Humboldt State kind of guy but you never know would be cool to go there.  By the way we beat you in the tournament sorry bout that
> 
> 
> we have season tickets



I didn't see this when I last checked, stupid me.

That's pretty cool, and yes you guys did beat us.  But lets be honest, you really shouldn't have won that game and we were a very mediocre team last season.


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 20, 2007)

Went swimming today for 45 minutes will head to the gym today to do some stairmaster for 40 minutes and do some abs.  trying to lean down


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 21, 2007)

Went swimming today for 40 minutes and will go on the stairmaster today for 40 minutes.

weighed myself today came in at 242 starting to look alot leaner


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 24, 2007)

went swimming today for 40 minutes and will go on the stairclimber for 40 minutes.  Yesterday i went to gym twice each time I did 40 min ont stair climber I am becoming a cardio bunny.


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 25, 2007)

swimming today for 45 minutes later stair climber for 40 and ab workout for 20 min.  pic of me at the pool


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 27, 2007)

Went swimming today for 50 minutes will go to the gym after work and hit the abs.  I have layed off the stair master because my legs are sore as hell. Yesterday I worked abs and thats it.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 19, 2007)

I had to take a few days off from overtraing.  My sleep has started to suffer and I am always tired so hopefully a 5 day break will heal the body and the mind.

Got a membership to the new 24 hour fitness too its a pretty cool place


----------

